# Do you know my personality type? Cause I dont



## orangenblue (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree with much of the INFJ profile, and also with much of the ISTP. Theres stuff in both that I dont think I match. I tried to narrow it down to one but I believe that I am different people in different situations/times, so not sure how to answer many of the questions. There have been times when I am very concerned with others, as well as times when I am a lot more aware of myself. How can I know which personality type best suits me?


----------



## Psilocybin (Apr 18, 2010)

Check out the cognitive fuctions.


----------



## orangenblue (Jun 16, 2010)

How do i check that?


----------



## Heather (Sep 22, 2009)

ISTP Profile
INFJ Profile

Both of these personality descriptions list the functions (if you scroll down) and describe a little what role they play. I think in the tests section of this forum there's an online test to determine your dominant functions themselves, and from there you can determine which personality matches you. Make sense?


----------



## simulatedworld (Jun 15, 2010)

orangenblue said:


> How do i check that?


http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html


----------



## Kittie (Jun 5, 2010)

Pass yourself off as either one or whichever one u like the most right now, Don't stress yourself out..Once you find out more about yourself you will discover your personality. Other people can't decide that for you..You have to do that on your own because nobody really knows you except you.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

how do act when most comfortable/happy


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

INFJ will feel most stimulated by Ni (Introverted Intuition - internal conceptual visions and insights based on the future) , most drained by Se (Extroverted Sensing - experiencing the present external physical environment using 5 basic senses)

ISTP will feel most stimulated by Ti (Introverted Thinking - internal logical deductions), most drained by Fe (Extroverted Feeling - social dynamics of the external world)


----------



## SillyFellow (Jun 18, 2010)

*a little function theory*



orangenblue said:


> I agree with much of the INFJ profile, and also with much of the ISTP.


INFJs functions are as follows:

Ni --> Fe --> Ti --> Se

ISTPs functions are these:

Ti --> Se --> Ni --> Fe

Do you see why these two are so similar?

The fascinating thing about functional theory is that you can have two Myers Briggs types that share only 1 out of the 4 letters, but yet their functional makeup is the same, but only in slightly different order. The thing that often happens with very introverted people is that they tend to over rely on their tertiary (the 3rd function in your order). So an INFJ uses a lot of Ni and Ti, and an ISTP uses a lot of Ti and Ni. Do you think this sounds like you? We call this the dominant/tertiary loop, and it affects certain folks of all types from time to time. :frustrating:


----------



## SillyFellow (Jun 18, 2010)

The reason this is significant is that when a person relies too much on his tertiary (to the duress of the secondary) it is often difficult to tell which of the two is the strongest function. So you get a lot of mixups. For instance, I am ISFJ. When this happens to me, I closely resemble the INTP personality because my tertiary Ti comes out very strong and Fe gets pushed to the back burner.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

orangenblue, which one of these introverted worlds do you identify with more?

A world of hidden meanings and possibilities. (INFJ)

or

A world of objectivity. What this means is that you like to analyze things from as many angles (subjective ones I suppose) to find the objective truth behind things. The key word is analyze: your mind judges what you interpret from the outside world. (ISTP)

ISTPs spend time interpreting the outside world. INFJs feel no need to do it so much.


----------

